# More ... > Beekeeper education >  Nasty Nosema quandary

## EK.Bee

As the antbiotic FumidilB has been withdrawn.How should a weak colony with only 3 frames of brood & tested as severly infected with Nosematosis be managed  to ensure its survival? (15 marks)

Any thoughts I am stuck on this   :Frown: 
Maybe put them in a Polynuc to conserve heat & feed with warm syrup & swap out comb if you had fresh drawn & disease free available?
Make sure any small water source nearby is replaced. 

Haven't a scooby & the fact that it's uncertain if its ceranae or apis doesn't assist 
(If it was apis & early spring they might come away on their own once the infected bees flew off & died but its not stated)

I think they'd probably die  

Embarrassingly, I cant see 15 marks in this, can anyone assist please ?

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Separating the old and young bees can help but 3 frames of brood is small
They might suggest thymolated syrup

----------


## Black Comb

If you read the PLan Ahead para on page 2 I think it will help with your answer.
It is a 2012 publication but mentions FB is no longer allowed.
Hope this helps.

http://www.bbka.org.uk/local/sgbka/b...inners-aug.pdf

----------


## EK.Bee

Thanks
I guess you would need to have previously carried out a Bailley comb changed then
=to have the drawn comb to put above them to transfer onto?
3 frames would be too weak to bailley onto foundation (according to Graeme Sharpe's recent lecture at ABKA)
Assuming its Nosema Apis anyway

----------


## Black Comb

My reading is:-

It does not say (does not matter) which type of nosema. (If you have further info on different treatment for different types I am interested to know.)
To manage to ensure its survival it needs a "nosema " bailey comb change (no mention of a past one, you are dealing with the current situation).
A "nosema" BC change one is as described in the article, a "full" or "normal" one would be too much for this.
It does not say what time of year, are there any differences (say) between spring and autumn treatment? Perhaps someone else can come in on this part.
Also mention re-queening susceptible colonies.
Also, apiary hygiene is important to stop the spread. Usual - washing tools, bee suit, etc.. Also scorch boxes, floors, and change comb every 3 years. All assist in "ensuring survival"

Agree with DR, thymolated syrup would help.

----------


## Adam

In my diseases exam I suggested a polynuc initially and thymol syrup (and even stated where the examiner could read the trial on thymolated syrup). Wrong.

The answer examiners are looking for is a Bailey comb exchange. Dummy down if the colony is not large.

----------

